# Would you feel mean ????



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

......if there was no room on your knee for a little un ????? Ahhhhh...there was room, and he can get up, but despite encouraging him he didn't get up and I couldn't reach to lift him.....but did feel mean


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Awww poor little Fergus I would of stretched as far as I possibly could to scoop him up he looks so lonely. What a cutie!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

omg!! look at that little face!!! awe!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is adorable! Just look at that face.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I would ... it is no good, I'm a sucker for that poor little puppy dog look


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Karen! OMG what a face! Why, oh why don't you have elastic arms and three legs???


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That is a little sad face, (but beaitiful) how could you leave him out?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That looks like an "I can't believe you won't throw those other dogs to the ground and pick ME up, for I am the cutest, loneliest, sweetest and best pup of all" face.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol I couldn't reach over and down, and he's getting heavier no wonder I've got a bad back...he can get up, maybe from down there there didn't look to be room xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw wee pet.. Poor soul!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What a sad little face. Awwww!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

That is the epitome of 'puppy-dog eyes,' my kids use it on me all the time!!! :violin::violin:


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Boycie climbs up my legs to get on my lap


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahh bless him. I need to stop sitting on mine then. Look at his lovely green eyes xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw Karen what a face!!! He looks like a little cuddly monkey, he's going to get away with murder


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sheer NEGLECT!!!!   

Don't you worry Fergus...just you pack your little suitcase and head North....I'll meet you at the border 

What a face though , he'd get away with murder here .... 

You're like the pied piper there with all your pack flocking to you... 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I just sit here all day Mairi lol....when I move we all move xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He made it ......I just couldn't move ...oh dear


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love it, brilliant picture - and on the positive side you can keep the heating bills down this winter!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dawn my heating isn't on yet, just had fire on for an hour last night that's been it. Wilf then lies with his head on your shoulder...totally poo'd xxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A living blanket! Looks warm and cozy and lovely.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Cute picture love it!!  Nice fluffy blanket


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fab pic, I'd swap places with you - it's a god job you've got big ones Karen! Chairs that is!  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> He made it ......I just couldn't move ...oh dear


Oh my he is beautiful. I need a chocolate merle ...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous picture Karen!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Needless to say...in me pjs, hair not brushed, not long out of bed lol x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Oh my he is beautiful. I need a chocolate merle ...
> 
> Cockapoos are like a box of yummy chocolates how can one stop at one?!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hurray for Fergus! He got there in the end  Karen I saw that dog we were talking about (but in the dark so no photo yet) and he's a blue roan, what's Mabel?


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

What gorgeous poos they are all lovely.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh Mables blue roan xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ah, it was seeing her pic here that made me wonder if they were similar. Sorry to mislead you then! But I'll still get a piccie just because they're beautiful xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No not at all ....I'd love to see him would have been great to see another choccie merle. That lady I emailed, the member on here hasn't got back....she probably thinks I'm weird, I'll look for a picture of him x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=5364&highlight=Chocolate+merle

Would love to see him now x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh yes, he's a stunner. You should add something to that thread, or start another asking for pics of him by name - she'd be flattered I'm sure  she probably just didn't see your mail xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Will do now x


----------

